# Wracktour



## symphy (16. September 2010)

Hallo,

ich versuche mal auf diesem Wegen 2 Mitfahrer für unsere Wracktour zu finden soll am 24.10.2010 losgehen von Rügen aus mit Angelwunder .
Es werden 4 Mann mitgenommen und die kosten pro Kopf belaufen sich dann auf 90,- Euro .Gefahren werden Kleinjachten und Fische bis an die Schmerzgrenze sind immer mal drin ;-)

Bei Interesse bitte Pn
#6


----------



## symphy (18. September 2010)

*AW: Wracktour*

Nur noch ein Platz frei


----------



## symphy (21. September 2010)

*AW: Wracktour*

So nun sind wir voll 

werden hier mal was reinschreiben wenn wir wieder da sind #h


----------



## Professor Tinca (22. September 2010)

*AW: Wracktour*



symphy schrieb:


> *So nun sind wir voll *
> 
> . . . .#h




Schon vor der Ausfahrt?


Denn Prost.:m


----------



## Schwedenfahrer08 (23. September 2010)

*AW: Wracktour*

Dinge gibts.


----------



## shorty 38 (23. September 2010)

*AW: Wracktour*

Immer voll, das ist toll!


----------



## Schwedenfahrer08 (28. September 2010)

*AW: Wracktour*

Bin schon gespannt auf eueren Bericht.


----------



## Sylverpasi (11. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wracktour*

Hat jemand Info´s, welches Gerät ausreichend ist??? WG der Rute und Pilkergewichte!?!?


----------



## volkerm (11. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wracktour*

Hallo,

dafür müßte man schon etwa die Tiefe und die zu erwartende Fischgröße kennen.
Ködergewicht hängt dann maßgeblich von der Drift ab, aber wer weiß das im Vorraus?

Grüße

Volker


----------



## Sylverpasi (11. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wracktour*

Bis 50 m und Fisch soll es auch ü100 geben...


----------



## volkerm (11. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wracktour*

Holla,

das ist feist.
Rute WG 300gr., kurz.
Multi mit Geflecht 15 kg.
Beste Wirbel und Haken.
Pilker bis 250 gr.

Liest sich brutal für die Ostsee, fischt sich auch so, aber bei  einem Meterdorsch am Wrack sicher die richtige Medizin.

Grüße

Volker


----------



## Sylverpasi (11. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wracktour*

Also kann ich ohne schlechtes Gewissen mit meinem Norgegeschirr dort aufschlagen?


----------



## volkerm (11. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wracktour*

Nimm aber auch die normale Ostsee- Montur mit.
Falls dann doch nur Küchendorsche beißen, siehst Du nicht so komisch aus.

Grüße

Volker


----------



## Sylverpasi (11. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wracktour*

Ich habe nee WG 100g Shimano SpeedMaster in 270cm und ne WG 165 Balzer Baltic Sea in 285cm.... Ist das ok?


----------



## volkerm (11. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wracktour*

Sagt mir beides nix, würde aber beides für die normale Fischerei auf der Ostsee passen.
Nimm auch noch Gummifische mit dicken Köpfen mit, wenn die Drift langsam ist.
Kann oft der Bringer sein, und wirkt mitunter selektiv bezüglich der Fischgröße.

Grüße

Volker


----------



## Sylverpasi (11. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wracktour*

Alles klar Volker und danke!!!! Gummis sind immer in der Tasche, denn ich weiß aus eigener Erfahrung aus Norge, dass die Dinger sehr hilfreich sein können.....!!!!

http://img822.*ih.us/img822/1979/124cm17kg.jpg

http://img143.*ih.us/img143/4817/112cm14kg.jpg


----------



## volkerm (11. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wracktour*

Dann viel Glück!


----------



## symphy (11. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wracktour*

HI Pasi ,

da kommst du mit den schönen Bildern hier :g
hoffe wir können ein paar mehr davon einstellen wenn wir wieder da sind.

|rolleyes


----------



## JapanRot (13. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wracktour*



volkerma schrieb:


> Nimm aber auch die normale Ostsee- Montur mit.
> Falls dann doch nur Küchendorsche beißen, siehst Du nicht so komisch aus.
> 
> Grüße
> ...



Jaaaa genau. Dennis...das solltest du ja seit der MS Mille kapern Tour wissen das bei solchen Touren die feine Ausrüstung mit ins Gepäck gehört. Wobei... du hattest ja auch gar keine Lust auf Angeln :v #h #h

Übrigens....ich wohne seit dem 01.05. in Kaköhl....und ein Boot habe ich auch. Wird Zeit das wir mal einen starten...


----------



## Reppi (13. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wracktour*

Was sich hier aufeinmal (wieder) für Gestalten tummeln...:m


----------



## Sylverpasi (13. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wracktour*

Hey Leute!!! Es gibt euch doch noch!!!! Fantastisch....  

Mit dem Boot bekommen wir hin. Meld Dich mien Jung!!!


----------



## symphy (16. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wracktour*

NA wenn da noch Platz ist bin ich gerne dabei

Digga, besorg mal die Pflasterchen 
*Scopoderm TTS*


ich habe leider keine Zeit muss doch immer rumferkeln


----------



## Sylverpasi (16. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wracktour*

Digga Du Schisser! Ich hol nix lach!!! Wir sind Küstenjungs... Die :v nicht!|sagnix


----------



## symphy (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wracktour*

Hase hast dir mal die Wettervorhersage reingetan


----------



## Deichhuhnumsetzer (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wracktour*

... wo ist die Ostsee vor Rügen denn über 100 Meter tief ? Ausser östlich von Bornholm und vor der schwedischen Küste.


----------



## Sylverpasi (21. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wracktour*

*Bis 50 m* und *Fisch* soll es auch *ü100 *geben... 

Wer lesen kann, ist klar im Vorteil :m:vik:


----------



## Sylverpasi (21. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wracktour*

Wird wohl verschoben... Scheiss Wetter!!!


----------



## symphy (23. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wracktour*

Wird Verschoben die Ausfahrt *! *

Ich melde mich mitte Woche bei dir 

Und den Kontoauszug übers Bett hängen sowie die Rute in Plüsch betten #6


----------



## Sylverpasi (23. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wracktour*

Ist schon erledigt!!!


----------



## Deichhuhnumsetzer (25. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wracktour*



Sylverpasi schrieb:


> *Bis 50 m* und *Fisch* soll es auch *ü100 *geben...
> 
> Wer lesen kann, ist klar im Vorteil :m:vik:



klasse Satzbau ! |rolleyes


----------



## Hendrik (25. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wracktour*

@Martin und Dennis - gibt es schon einen neuen Termin und evtl. noch Platz an Board ??


----------



## Sylverpasi (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wracktour*



Deichhuhnumsetzer schrieb:


> klasse Satzbau ! |rolleyes



Oh Herr Professor... Es tut ihm leid :vik:

Vielleicht verstehen Sie den Zusammenhang der Sätze, wenn ich einmal zitiere und die einzelnen Bausteine farblich markiere:

*
Volker*

Hallo,

dafür müßte man schon etwa die *Tiefe* und die zu erwartende *Fischgröße* kennen.
Ködergewicht hängt dann maßgeblich von der Drift ab, aber wer weiß das im Vorraus?

Grüße

Volker

*Sylverpasi *


Bis *50 m* und *Fisch* soll es auch *ü100* geben...

Mitgekommen und verstanden :m:m:m???


----------



## Sylverpasi (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wracktour*



Hendrik schrieb:


> @Martin und Dennis - gibt es schon einen neuen Termin und evtl. noch Platz an Board ??



Henne.... Dat frag mal bitte den Maddin! Der ist der Orga-Mann :vik:


----------



## symphy (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wracktour*

Henne altes Haus #6

ich habe gstern mal ne Mail geschickt das Gary  neue Termine rausrückt bis heute noch keine Antwort 
kommt bestimmt die Tage 
unser legger Appi samt Sauna Club wartet schließlich auch auf uns :vik:
hmmm soweit ich weiß sind immer nur 4 Mann an Bord vieleicht lässt Kapitano ja mit sich reden ich frag ihn mal 
Wobei Japanrot ja auch hier am Start war nächsten Törn setzen wir direkt mal größer an Hase:k
Was macht mein Stöckchen Digga ich brauch den hier


----------



## JapanRot (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wracktour*

soooo sieht das aus. Der japanrote ist nämlich auch hööööchst interessiert :l

Du bist so gut zu mir :m


----------



## symphy (14. November 2010)

*AW: Wracktour*

Hiho,

soooo wir haben ein neuen Termin am 28.11.2010 hoffe das Wetter ist stabil bis dahin .

Henne ,
Gary nimmt immer nur bis 4 Mann mit an Bord da lies sich mal gar nichts machen leider, nächstes mal|rolleyes

Japan alter Jigger :vik:
Dich vergessen wir bestimmt nicht dafür wird der Pasi schon sorgen
Also erst mal


----------



## Sylverpasi (25. November 2010)

*AW: Wracktour*

Jupp dafür sorge ich schon! Der Rote Korsar muss mit das nächste Mal... So Jungens die Sachen sind gepackt, die Haken geschärft und die Ruten aufpolliert! Die Rollen nehm ich gar nicht erst mit! 

@Diggaaaa... Wird ne perfekte Welle und Tour! Freu mich auf den Saunagang mit Dir morgen. Freu mich aber auch auf unsere erste gemeinsame Nacht im Zimmer  lol .......


----------



## djoerni (25. November 2010)

*AW: Wracktour*

Viel Spaß männers! Und ein paar digge dorschies!


----------



## Sylverpasi (25. November 2010)

*AW: Wracktour*

Ich wurde genötigt einen Bericht, wie in guten alten Zeiten hier mit Bildern zu verfassen.... Mal sehen, ob wir auch was fangen !!!! Die Meldungen von dort sind ja fantastisch!!!


----------



## Reppi (26. November 2010)

*AW: Wracktour*

Viel Spasssss  Jungs !!


----------



## Sylverpasi (26. November 2010)

*AW: Wracktour*

Der 1te Dorsch ist für Reppi :vik::vik::vik:


----------



## Torsk_SH (26. November 2010)

*AW: Wracktour*

PetriHeil Leute! Holt ordentlich was raus #6


----------



## sunny (29. November 2010)

*AW: Wracktour*

Lasst uns hier nicht zappeln |supergri. Wie war es denn?


----------



## Sylverpasi (29. November 2010)

*AW: Wracktour*

Moooin... Jau also war ne super geile Tour! Kann ich jedem empfehlen. Die Jungs dort drüben sind nett und helfen bei allem!!! Klasse Service. Ebenso das Hotel ne Hammersache! Der Saunenbereich ist ne glatte 1+. So etwas sauberes habe ich so noch nicht gesehen. Klasse Appartment...

Einen Bericht mach ich die Tage mal fertig.... Habe mehr als 200 Fotos gemacht, nur konnte ich vom eigentlichen Angeln keine machen, weil wir alle im Fischfieber waren und keinen Zeit für Fotos hatten. Folglich gibt es leider keine Drillfotos.... 

Ich konnte 24 Dorsche überlisten der größte war bei mir 78 cm (ne Doublette 78cm und 65 cm). Bei uns gab es einige Doubletten. Fischgröße sonst von 40 cm bis ü60 cm...

@Jungs... Ich liebe euch!  Bald gehts zu den Lachsen !!!


----------



## Sylverpasi (30. November 2010)

*AW: Wracktour*





http://img88.*ih.us/img88/3023/imag0652.jpg

http://img535.*ih.us/img535/9712/imag0661m.jpg

http://img146.*ih.us/img146/5198/imag0671.jpg

http://img411.*ih.us/img411/2923/imag0676.jpg

http://img835.*ih.us/img835/5849/imag0677.jpg

http://img585.*ih.us/img585/6034/imag0684.jpg

http://img600.*ih.us/img600/15/imag0730.jpg

http://img709.*ih.us/img709/3186/imag06410.jpg

http://img208.*ih.us/img208/6862/imag0742.jpg

http://img542.*ih.us/img542/5180/imag0757.jpg

http://img23.*ih.us/img23/6148/imag0754f.jpg

http://img576.*ih.us/img576/1448/imag0763.jpg

http://img222.*ih.us/img222/6661/imag0764i.jpg

http://img820.*ih.us/img820/6586/imag0768.jpg

http://img838.*ih.us/img838/3677/imag07720.jpg

http://img152.*ih.us/img152/4445/imag0761.jpg

http://img253.*ih.us/img253/7969/imag0775.jpg

http://img140.*ih.us/img140/417/imag07760.jpg

http://img842.*ih.us/img842/4585/imag0781u.jpg


----------



## Sylverpasi (30. November 2010)

*AW: Wracktour*

http://img830.*ih.us/img830/6848/imag0789.jpg

http://img153.*ih.us/img153/2753/imag0793.jpg

http://img547.*ih.us/img547/2769/imag0799z.jpg

http://img413.*ih.us/img413/7136/imag0803.jpg

http://img441.*ih.us/img441/1203/imag0805.jpg

http://img718.*ih.us/img718/5189/imag0813b.jpg

http://img220.*ih.us/img220/6943/imag0815.jpg

http://img208.*ih.us/img208/9857/imag0818.jpg

http://img715.*ih.us/img715/8270/imag0819.jpg

http://img148.*ih.us/img148/5388/imag0823.jpg

http://img573.*ih.us/img573/8033/imag0822.jpg

http://img337.*ih.us/img337/333/imag0825.jpg

http://img808.*ih.us/img808/6025/imag0834.jpg

http://img151.*ih.us/img151/8461/imag08360.jpg

http://img202.*ih.us/img202/1477/imag0746.jpg

http://img146.*ih.us/img146/637/imag0784.jpg

http://img413.*ih.us/img413/9583/imag08370.jpg

http://img143.*ih.us/img143/8605/imag0838k.jpg

http://img530.*ih.us/img530/5070/imag08410.jpg

http://img220.*ih.us/img220/9980/imag0842.jpg


----------



## Sylverpasi (30. November 2010)

*AW: Wracktour*

http://img838.*ih.us/img838/7780/imag0843.jpg

http://img227.*ih.us/img227/9669/imag0845.jpg

http://img202.*ih.us/img202/3547/imag0808.jpg

http://img638.*ih.us/img638/2637/imag0827.jpg

http://img689.*ih.us/img689/4936/imag0791.jpg

http://img26.*ih.us/img26/4876/imag0774.jpg

http://img152.*ih.us/img152/3091/imag0846.jpg

http://img840.*ih.us/img840/6471/imag0648.jpg


----------



## Sylverpasi (30. November 2010)

*AW: Wracktour*

Dies ist ein kleiner Ausschnitt von 208 Bildern!!!


----------



## Reppi (1. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wracktour*

Ekelhafte Bilder.........


----------



## djoerni (1. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wracktour*

Wiederlich sowas! Schämt ihr euch denn kein Stück???


----------



## symphy (1. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wracktour*

Hi ,

Diggaaaaa:g

warum musstest du das schwule Bild mit der Brille von Steffi rein stellen 

Da geht mir doch was in der Hosentasche auf .... :k

Jo das war eine super Tour 
Das Haus vom feinsten alles sauber und echt in Schuss die Sauna sehr rein und einladend am besten ein ganzen Tag dort zu verbringen samt Erholungsräumen und allem was dazu gehört eine Monster Gaudi war das.Das nächste mal haben wir überlegt mit denen auf Lachs zu fahren.Oder Dennis plant mal was am Riff oder so ?

Ich bleibe mal bei dem kurzen Einwurf hier den unser Pasihasi hat versprochen ein super Bericht hier rein zu stellen , er lies dafür die Cam kaum aus der Hand 
Digga alles schön und gut aber das du soo laut schnarchen tust hättest mir vorher sagen können :l

Klasse Bilder


----------



## Sylverpasi (1. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wracktour*



symphy schrieb:


> Digga alles schön und gut aber das du soo laut schnarchen tust hättest mir vorher sagen können :l



Ich wollte Dir die Tour nicht versauen |muahah:


----------



## Torsk_SH (1. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wracktour*

So gehört sich das! PetriHeil #6


----------



## tageslicht (1. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wracktour*

hey ho silverpasi,
klasse bilder von uns drinne und auch ich denke das das ne sehr gelungene tour war...
haus, sauna, boot, leute alles top |bla:
ich hoffe wir touren bald mal wieder los


----------



## symphy (1. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wracktour*

HI Andi |welcome:

na das ist doch mal schön dich hier zu lesen :b

ja wir lassen noch mal die Glocken baumeln zusammen :z


----------

